# Your love for cats is...?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

a) inherited. My parents always had cats when I was growing up.
b) stumbled upon. The cats actually decided to adopt me.
c) result of a development in me.

For me it's b. 

I had never liked or wanted cats in my life till 6 months ago. I was raised in a family that hates animals and house pets (on both sides of my parents' families, no exceptions!).

I have a big lunch at work, so I started bringing home the leftovers to maybe eat for dinner if I got hungry and didn't feel like preparing anything. Two strays that live in the building's low roofs and beg for dinner at the building door every evening, noticed there was often a nice smell coming from my bag as I passed by them ignoring them. So they started meowing louder when it was me passing by and displaying their best talents as poor creatures. I still didn't relent.

One day I had an expensive chorizo I had bought and cooked but didn't like, and I felt I just couldn't throw it away. So I went downstairs, opened the building door and threw it to one of the meowing strays. I was astonished at the reaction: instead of eating it, she sat by it and cried and cried of happiness. Only after she calmed down did she devour it.

That was the turning point. From that moment, I've been her humble servant, her co-begger's servant, the servant of 20+ more strays downstairs and one of them whom I adopted not because I like cats but because he seems a former house cat so one can't leave him in the streets.

I have little of a life apart from my cats, and I love it that way. I love each of them like my own child and would give my life for them.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

b). As I've said in various other threads, they both found me. I never owned a cat in my life nor have I wanted to. Miu pushed her way into my heart when I saw her at Petsmart. She was on her side and doing cute little kitten moves. Something inside me snapped and I knew I had to be with her. Captain Jack appeared out of nowhere and would sit in front of my house staring at Rocky the dog for hours. How he decided to come to my house despite Rocky barking at him and Miu hissing through the window, is beyond me.


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

B as well.. Always been a dog person, but these two just found their way into my life. So happy they did. <3


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

B) Misa only found me. It was also an unexpected graduation gift. Hehe.. I love animals and I wanted to have at least a companion animal. My family loves animals. So yeah.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I guess I'm a little bit B and a little bit C. I wanted a dog, but the timing wasn't right (it still isn't...I just don't have time to be home for a dog right now), so I asked my boyfriend if a cat would be ok instead. Neither of us had ever owned one, and I had some very stereotypical ideas about them (that my father ingrained in me from a young age...he HATED cats!), so I was kinda skeptical. B comes in because Samantha totally chose me at the shelter...she wasn't my first, second, or third choice, but she insisted heavily, and I fell in love with her pretty quick....I think it was her purr that did me in.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

A. for me ...


My parents had cats on the farm I grew up on - they were all outdoor cats but I adored them - couldn't wait to get one of my own when I grew up and had my own place!


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess c. My mom grew up on a farm & didn't particularly want to have to take care of animals. So as a kid I had a couple of parakeets in succession. Finally when I was in 5th grade, we got a little Yorkshire terrier & my mom fell in love with it. He was a great dog. Some of my neighbors had cats, but they were just sort of lurking around. 

I got married and my husband's family always had cats. So we got one & I have never had any other type of pet since.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

When I was growing up our family had dogs---an English Cocker Spaniel as a pet and a Walker Hound my dad used for hunting. Both my dad and mom didn't like cats at all, and like a lot of girls I was horse crazy as well. When I grew up, married and had a family, I had an Arabian/Amer. Saddlebred horse, a Saluki dog, but the cat attraction was (b). Neighbours found a bag of 4 young kittens dumped in a ditch near their house.....we took one brown mackeral tabby longhaired girl. Unfortunately "Tasha" had to be put down at 8 mos. due to an injury from another cat. Then shortly afterward, a 5 mo. old Russian Blue/Manx kitten followed my kids home one day, no owner was found, so he stayed. At cat shows I discover it was the Manx part of "Max" that spurred my interest into 18 yrs. of breeding and showing Manx, especially the longhaired ones. When my last Manx died I couldn't find any registered ones in southern Ont., so went to my second breed of choice, Devon Rex, and found a breeder not far from where I lived. She had 3 litters of kittens, and a white girl kitten, kept getting in my lap on two visits, so Alkee as I called her, chose me. A few months later, I got her male half-brother that I call Zuba. Now he's hubby's baby.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

*..due to...*

my friendly parasites.

OK, my dad used to feed me small strips of raw beef when I was very, very young. Toxoplasma Gondii resides in beef at times. 

Also when I was very, very young, my parents gave me a kitten as a playmate. All this was long, long ago in a land far away (from where I am now.

It's great what you're doing for the strays.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

A and also C, I mean, with A usually comes C, doesn't it? I grew up with my father, and was close with my father's parents (my grandparents) and his sister (my aunt). My grandparents had two dogs ever since I was born and my aunt has always had at least one cat. I didn't have a cat in my house until I wad five but I was the one that wanted one. I also grew up with fish, mice and a hamster in my pre-teen and teenage years Qhen i was young for seeral years I marked snail shells in te garden and kept track of them with my dad, too. I've always gone things with animals. My dad loved animals too (he grew up with many dogs and cats) so we got a cat since I wanted one so badly.

My mother's side of the family I don't know much about, most live in Ontario. As for my mother, who I now have a good relationship with, when I was young she didn't own any pets (except fish). When I turned nine or ten she got two cats. I know she loves them but I think she falls far more into the B category for caring about cats and dogs; she didn't have them growing up and when she was in her twenties she gave away her dog too (I can't recall why but I know I could never do such a thing), so I suppose she isn't as much of an animal lover but she still cares for them.


----------



## aWhiteCat (May 12, 2011)

b) stumbled upon. The cat actually decided to adopt me.

Walking through pet smart and there was his adorable white little face!


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

A out of those options, but none of the above really.

I just love all animals. I always have done, no animal phases me and I'd much rather spend time surrounded by animals than people sometimes (and I'm a teacher!). We always had dogs growing up, and I used to pester for a rabbit or hamster. Our dog passed away when I was 12. I asked my parents for two rabbits. They said I could have two rabbits now, or have a cat for my 13th birthday. I couldn't believe my luck- I'd always wanted a cat as I've always thought they were so beautiful and independent. So, two weeks before my 13th birthday we went to the Cats Protection shelter... The first two cats I saw had my heart forever. A gorgeous black and white girl and her ginger brother, both 6 months old. My parents tried to convince me to keep looking, as Dad only wanted one cat... But I wouldn't give in- Tammy and Ginger came home with us. That was nearly 11 years ago now, and I wouldn't change them for the world. Sadly, Ginger went missing at 18 months old, I was absolutely heartbroken. We later adopted a dog, Jive, and him and Tammy have a somewhat tumultuous relationship, but secretly they love one another.

When I moved in with my OH I realised I could have any pet I wanted! We started with a hamster and 4 fish, as we wanted to settle in and make sure we were settled together before committing to a cat... That lasted for 7 months... I've always wanted a Ragdoll, so we had a habit of looking on rehoming websites and we stumbled upon an 18th month old girl, sadly she was rehomed when we rang but the breeder told us about Evie. We collected her and she has been my owner ever since  Mitzi followed shortly after... Now, we are considering getting a male Ragdoll soon.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sometimes, typing on the iPhone just doesn't pay off...  Hopefully what I wrote is kind of understandable.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Hmm.. can I say none of the above really?

My grandparents bred and raised Huskies. My grandmother would not let any cat inside, she believed all cats should be outside period. none ever stayed/lived long. She among most I knew always believed "you can always get another one" or that "newspapers are full of free kittens" so vet care for cats was pretty much not a consideration. I lost several to poisoning and dogs. When I was about 10 I remember one of my cats died of Distemper, it was not a pleasant thing. At that point I decided any cat I had would be indoors and get the best of care. 

About the time I got married someone tossed a pregnant cat out of a car. I kept one of the resulting kittens and found homes for the mom and other 2 after they were weaned. I have that cat still to this day. As well as 2 others. Sherbert is now 18. Pepper and BlackJack are 16. 

I hope that one day my own kids have cats in their lives and have tried to teach them to be considerate of them, and that they are not disposable pets.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Straysmommy said:


> a I was raised in a family that hates animals and house pets (on both sides of my parents' families, no exceptions!).


Me too! They would never even consider having a cat or dog. You won't walk it; they shed; it's too much work; you name it.

Do you think parents who don't let their kids have a dog or cat are: (a) within their rights; or (b) sadly not letting their kids develop a love of animals and a little buddy for the youngest kid who's tortured and beat up daily?? (Yes, that's me.) I did end up getting guinea pigs.


----------



## shybutterflygirl (May 13, 2011)

Uh... D? Other?

We didn't have a cat when I was little, my parents bought a dog when I was one. But as far as I can remember, animals gravitated to me, and I to them. I got pinned with "Mini Dr. Doolittle when I was young, forever having other people's pets following me around, helping out injured/stray animals. I started begging for a cat when I was 5, finally getting one when I was 7. I've had cats ever since then, with gaps inbetween. 

I love animals in general and at one point when I was 13 had ten pets.  Some I asked for, most I....acquired and didn't really ask for.  My mom wasn't pleased. But I took care of all of them, to the detriment of my homework. 

I currently have only cats now.


----------



## Dace (Apr 16, 2011)

A - I come from a crazy cat lover family, we have had cats since I was 7. Can't even explain how I missed having a kitty when I moved out and started to live on my own! Student dorms, shared apartments, living abroad, no-pet rent contract... Until this April when I finally got the feeling that my life is stable enough to be able to take care of a cat


----------



## Jazi&Levi (Mar 31, 2011)

I wouldnt say my family is a bunch of animal lovers, just me  we did have dogs/cats growing up but my dad seemed to think they were "disposable" when they didn't "work" anymore. I got old enough to not allow him to dump animals and have inherited "family" pets as my own. My mom didn't agree with what he would do, but she got tired of arguing.. either way she does love&care for the pets she NOW has ( since their divorce ) and wouldn't give them up. I had lots of pets growing up... fish...birds...hamsters...guinea pigs...rabbits...cats...dogs...etc  I would show up with a random hamster or so and my mom wouldnt have the heart to say no! So I guess it would be a mix of A&B&C !


----------



## BryanOwnee (Feb 21, 2011)

b & c


----------



## madamefifi (Apr 30, 2011)

Hard to say, probably "C". I've always liked cats and have had them off and on most of my life but it wasn't til my 20s that I met the one special kitty who would awaken the deep and abiding love in my heart. Until then I never knew I could love an animal so much! Now I cannot imagine life without cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry, today was TNR day in my colony and I was too distraught to notice that I forgot to include option d) Other, as I always do.

Anyway, this is not a poll, just a trick to make people post their stories, because I loooove cat stories!


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

B - Ginger found us


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

B. 
We were dog people. The cats we knew were all aloof or even aggressive and we didn't believe cats could actually be really bonded to people, they were just sort of around. But I loved all animals, heck if you were to hand me a pet tarantula I'd still give it the best care I could. Dad knew someone who had to get rid of a kitten or else he was going to a shelter, so as a Christmas present to me we got Neko. I'm not sure exactly why they decided they would take the kitten, they'd never mentioned it before or shown any interest in cats, but I'm very glad they did. Little could we have imagined that we would all fall in love and want another. Dad especially adores the cats WAY more than dogs. I still prefer most dogs to most cats (obviously my own cats win) but I absolutely love and adore cats no doubt. I actually think I might be the only one who still prefers dogs, mom, dad, and my brother find them annoying I think (which is probably why I like them lol).


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Absolutely A! When my father was young my grandmother had an orange female cat that had an article written about her in the local paper for having had 121 kittens in her life. (That was before people spayed and neutered.) Her name was Daffy. After my parents met and my dad brought my mom home to meet his mother, she became a cat person also. My mom had been a dog person up until then. Shortly after I was born my parents got Chessie who lived to be 23 years old. When I was in Jr.High school we got our second cat that we named Daffy after the cat my dad had once had. Our Daffy was a male and also neutered so no chance of breaking the first Daffy's kitten record! My parents had five cats at one point and I took one with me when I got married. So there has not been much time at all during my many years when I didn't have a cat! Life would be so dull without them!


----------



## MinkaMuffin (Apr 1, 2011)

A weird combo of A B and C.
Before my parents got divorced, we never had any pets because my dad is one of those 'my precious things in the house' kind of people. Plus he has allergies. Anywho, after they got divorced, and my mom got remarried, we had cats from when I was.. in 7th or 8th grade and on. And then when I was in my senior year of high school, a stray kitten wandered onto our patio and I was the only one who could lure her near me and then I just couldn't give her up.
I've always loved animals, but I just really bond and _understand_ cats more than dogs. But I learned to do so.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

D Other

I wouldn't say that I love cats any more than dogs, horses or any other animal. I love MowMow specifically and he's my heart soul. Just like Mini (my dog) was my heart soul before him and Dancer(my horse) was my heart soul before Mini. 

I will say that MowMow has shown me that the majority of my assumptions about cats were wrong. I always considered them aloof and not very lovable but now I know that's not true. I guess that means it's C AND D.


----------

